# meinung zum spinnerbait



## haenschen (7. Februar 2009)

moin
ich habe zu weihnachten einen spinnerbait bekommen und schon damit gefischt .
die fangen echt gut ; 2 tage 2 hechte.
aber ich möchte gerne eure meinung zum spinnerbait wissen

mfg haenschen

_______________________
Rauchen ist eine sucht , Angeln aber auch !


----------



## Tüdde (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Habs mir mal angeguckt und muss sagen, dass es wirklich nich schlecht aussieht, werd ich mir in Zukunft auch mal irgendwo bestellen:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Schöner Köder fürs cover. Zusätzlich kannst du noch ein Trailer an den haken packen...

Was von den Amis kommt und auch die Japaner fischen, kann nicht verkehrt sein

lg Flo


----------



## djloma82 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal welche bestellt.


----------



## michi2244 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Servus !!

Der größte Vorteil bei den Spinnerbaits liegt darin das sie in einem sehr verkrauteten Gewässer das Hängerrisiko sehr gering halten.(soweit ich weiß)

Da ich selber noch nicht in den genuss gekommen bin diese Köder auszuprobieren (keinen Schein ,noch nicht) kann ich nur von den berichten was mir meinen Kollegen gesagt haben.
Sie sind der Meinung das die Spinnerbaits ihren namen alle Ehre machen.
Ihre Fängigkeit ist verblüffend.
Ob groß oder klein,da steigen alle Hecht ein.

Meiner Meinung nach sind das richtig gute Köder die eigendlich in jede Tacklbox gehören.

Mfg Michi


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

nicht nur im kraut auch an wurzeln ästen usw. gibts kaum hänger.

antonio


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Ja, Spinnerbaits, vor allem zwischen Seerosen, Wasserpest und Ästen ist der Köder eine wahre Waffe. Allerdings bei intensivem Fadenalgenbestand hängt er genauso schnell voll wie jeder andere Köder!


----------



## stanleyclan (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

sorry, dass ich frage, aber ich glaube, dass meine frage hier am besten reinpasst..

wo befestge ich eigentlich den Spinnerbait am wirbel?
hat jemadn bilder und kann das mal anhand dieser zeigen?? dankeschön 

stanley


----------



## Huntemann (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Das schöne an Spinnerbaits sind die variantenreichen Führungsmöglichkeiten.

Man kann ihn am Grund, Im Mittelwasser, oder knapp unter der Oberfläche führen. 

Auch das Jiggen geht gut und Zander und Barsche sind nicht abgeneigt sich das Teil zu schnappen.

Oder einfach einleiern und nach drei oder vier Kurbelumdrehungen das Teil kurz absacken lassen und wieder Kurbeln.

Dazu "relativ Hängerresistent" wenn man keinen Trailerhook nutzt.

Einfach ins Schilff, Gestrüpp oder Seerosenfeld feuern, in den meisten Fällen bahnt er sich den Weg durch die Vegitation.

Wenn es auf Hechte geht eher höher führen.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



Huntemann schrieb:


> Wenn es auf Hechte geht eher höher führen.



Oder ein Buzzbait nehmen.


----------



## Huntemann (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Oder ein Buzzbait nehmen.



Da fehlt mir leider noch das vertrauen, aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Ich werde sie im Frühjahr testen. Da ich die erst im letzten Herbst bekommen hab, gab es noch keine Phase wo ich sie hätte testen können, ab Sommer sind die Hechte nur noch im Tieferen zu finden.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Bekomm ich solche Spinnerbaits auch bei Askari, Moritz oder Fisherman...
ich glaub mein Händler hat sowas nicht. Will es diesen Sommer mal testen...


----------



## MatthiasH (8. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Moritz Kaki hat Große, kennt jemand einen Onlineshop der auch kleine Spinnerbaits verkauft?


----------



## stanleyclan (9. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

was ist denn für dich klein?? definiert ja jeder anders....

lg


----------



## MatthiasH (9. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> was ist denn für dich klein?? definiert ja jeder anders....
> 
> lg



Hast Recht...mit klein meine ich, um 5 cm.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Moin,


@Flo: die Trailerhaken sind aber irgendwie nicht besonders Waidgerecht, oder?


Ich meine, da kann sich der Fisch ja ohne große Schwierigkeiten aushebeln (die Hakenöse vom Trailer wird ja einfach über den Jighaken gezogen) und schwimmt dann im Endeffekt mit nem extrem dickdrähtigen Haken durch die Gegend...


----------



## zokky (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Ich möchte diese Jahr auch mal mein Glück mit den Spinnerbait versuchen. Es gibt Modelle mit geschlossener und offener Öse. Wird bei offener Öse die Hauptschnur einfach angebunden?


----------



## stanleyclan (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

dasverstehe ich auch noch nicht soo ganz....vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand


----------



## Siermann (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

@ antonio
heißt das ich kann den durchs hornkraut ziehen ohne stänig zu hängen oder wie meinste das?
mfg tim


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Flo: die Trailerhaken sind aber irgendwie nicht besonders Waidgerecht, oder?
> 
> ...



Da haben wir uns sicher falsch verstanden. Mit Trailer war ein Gummiköder gemeint, den du über den Haken ziehst. Keinen Extrahaken.

Siehe z.B. hier: *Trailer*

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



MatthiasH schrieb:


> Hast Recht...mit klein meine ich, um 5 cm.



Musst du anfragen, Spinnerbaits werden nicht nach Größe, sondern nach Gewicht unterteilt.



Siermann schrieb:


> @ antonio
> heißt das ich kann den durchs hornkraut ziehen ohne stänig zu hängen oder wie meinste das?
> mfg tim



Ja, da der Haken unter den Fransen(Skirt) verborgen ist

mfg Flo


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Gehen auch Barsche auf die Spinnerbaits oder nur größere Fische wie z.b Hechte


----------



## maesox (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Jepp gibt es u funzen tun die richtig super!!

Schau mal bei Jackall Bros

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/1603/img1355.jpg


http://img520.*ih.us/img520/6176/img1356.jpg


----------



## aircut (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Den Spinnerbait setze ich bevorzugt ein, wenn ich nah oder in Wasserpflanzen fische. Mit dem Spinnerbait kann man in die Seerosen werfen, ohne einen Hänger zu haben.


----------



## maesox (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

In erster Linie bringe ich Spinnerbaits weil sie Fische bringen!!

Daß man sie im größten Pflanzendschungel,fast hängerfrei einsetzten kann,ist nur ein zusätzlicher Pluspunkt


----------



## BeeJay (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



maesox schrieb:


> In erster Linie [...] Spinnerbaits  [...] Fische bringen!!


Pssssst, das kannst du doch nicht so laut in aller Öffentlichkeit sagen... :q

((...und du brauchst ein Stück Ventilgummi für den R-Bend...))


----------



## maesox (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

@BeeJay



Au verd****t,du hast recht!!!!!!!!!!


Gut gesehen!! Da mußte es sehr schnell gehen...
Normal aber immer mit Gummi!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



maesox schrieb:


> Da mußte es sehr schnell gehen...
> Normal aber immer mit Gummi!!!!!!




Na wenn das nicht mal den Honeyball interessiert:vik:

Mein Tipp: Safty First


----------



## maesox (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

.....das darf doch nicht wahr sein.......#t#t#t#t#t..oder

Warum immer gleich zitieren...


----------



## stanleyclan (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

@ Maesox 

immer du......tja manche haben dich anscheinend aufm Kicker....


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Ich habe mal im inet ein Video übers Spinnerbaiten gesehen. Da haben die den noch etwas modifiziert?!? Könnte was mit dem "GUmmi" zu tun haben. Errinnere mich nicht mehr? Weiß jemand was ich meine?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Der von mir beschriebene Trailer auf dem Haken oder ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch, Ventilgummi oder Posengummi über die "Öse" damit der Snap nicht auf dem Draht verutschen kann...Eins von beiden wird es wohl gewesen sein


----------



## Honeyball (22. März 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



maesox schrieb:


> Da mußte es sehr schnell gehen...
> Normal aber immer mit Gummi!!!!!!



#d#d#d In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft....:q:q:q

Aber ich sammel's sicherheitshalber mal ein :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## atzelupe (8. April 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich frage, aber ich glaube, dass meine frage hier am besten reinpasst..
> 
> wo befestge ich eigentlich den Spinnerbait am wirbel?
> hat jemadn bilder und kann das mal anhand dieser zeigen?? dankeschön
> ...






das interessiert mich auch brennend
stahlvorfach brauch man ja nich oder ?
und nen wirbel auch nich , weil nix rotiert ?


----------



## atzelupe (9. April 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

so evtl einfach anknoten ?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Ich hab mir gestern nen Spinnerbait (Colonel Spinner Bait von Balzer für knapp über 7€uronen) geholt. ca. 7cm  24gramm 
Werde ihn im Sommer zu Genüge vom Boot testen. Bin zwar etwas kritisch, aber die Experimentierfreude überwiegt.

Ein Köder mag sein, wie er will.
Wenn ich jedoch Vertrauen in ihn habe, ist er für mich exzellent 
No Risk NO Fun!


----------



## stanleyclan (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

bitte antwortet nochmal an atzelupe mich ineressiert es nämlich auch....pls


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Ich fisch die Dinger mit Stahl/Titan. Einfach per Karabiner einhängen. Die offene Öse hab ich mit etwas Heizkleber (hab nichts anderes auf die Schnelle gefunden) zur geschlossenen Öse gemacht.


----------



## stanleyclan (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

funtzt das genauso gut??


----------



## H3ndrik (4. September 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

wie siehts aus mit spinnerbait am rhein auf barsch??? kann mir da jemand helfen hab mir vorgestern auch einen gekauft....  ?
gruß H3ndrik


----------



## stanleyclan (5. September 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

bei mir haben bisher nur Hechte drauf gebissen. Die Dinger sind ja vor allem für Seerosen!


----------



## H3ndrik (5. September 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

ja ok...ja das wusste ich ja schon nur ich möchte gern auch barsche damit fangen bei den ammis sieht man immer wie se die 50er barsche rausziehen bei youtube undso.. naja
hat noch jemand erfahrungen mit spinnerbait auf BARSCH gemacht ?????


----------



## stanleyclan (5. September 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

LOL das sind ja auch schwarzbarsche.....bissel anders als unsere barsche......


----------



## bflow (5. September 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

also ich angle auch ab und zu mit spinnerbait aber nur dort wo alles andere mir zu schade ist weil ich weiss, dass jeder andere köder hängen bleibt! das problem das ich habe und bekannte von mir auch ist, dass die fische oft auf das rotierende blättchen und nicht auf den kopf mit dem haken beissen und das verursacht jede menge fehlbisse! war heute wieder am wasser und hab auch ne weile mit nem spinnerbait geangelt und ich konnte zuschauen wie ein schöner rapfen meinen spinnerbait attackiert hat und ich angehauen hab und der fisch nach nem kurzen moment ausgeschlitzt ist bzw. gar nicht richtig gehakt wurde weil er nicht den haken erwischt hat! deswegen sage ich: "spinnerbait nur wenn sonst nichts mehr geht!"!

mfg flo


----------



## stanleyclan (6. September 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

also bei mir hat es z. B. in Schweden wunderbar gefunzt. Der ist schon richtig mitgenommen...und es ist n no name Spinnerbait


----------



## H3ndrik (6. September 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

ja aber gehen nicht nurmale flussbarsche auch auf den spinnerbait ich habe doch schon offt genug fotos in deutschen foren gesehen...


----------



## stanleyclan (6. September 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

ja natürlich gehen da auch Flussbarsche drauf...aber ich würde sie wirklich nur dort einsetzen, wo man mit anderen Hänger bekommt, denn im Freiwasser können sie ihr Spiel nciht ganz entfalten und bei Seerosen oder Halmen ist das echt unglaublich


----------



## torino (1. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Kann auch Spinnerbaits dur Krautbänke führen ohne Kraut dran zubekommen ?


----------



## argon08 (2. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

hallo
mich würde mal interessieren wie genau die baits eingehängt werden wenn sie ein " offenes" system sind. ein vorposter hat irgendwas von verkleben mit heissklebe pistole geschrieben aber das kann es ja wohl wirklich nicht sein oder? also da es von haus aus so geliefert wird und es ja jede menge von den offenen systemen gibt wird es auch sicherlich eine gute möglichkeit geben die dinger festzumachen oder werden sie wirklich nur angebunden aber wie soll das ganze dann mit stahlvorfach ablaufen???
fragen die schon ein paar mal gestellt worden sind aber meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich ausreichend beantwortet!!
vielleicht erbarmt sich noch irgendjemand hier!!


----------



## Chrizzi (3. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Die Offenen muss man anknoten. Da das mit Stahl nicht geht, hab ich da einfach Heißkleber rumgeschmiert. Schrumpfschlauch wäre meine nächste Idee gewesen, bzw. die Erste, aber ich hab nichts gefunden.


----------



## Stauvie (3. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Hallo,

eingehängt werden die offenen spinnerbaits da, wo die rundung im draht is, also genau da, wo geschlossene auch eingehängt werden.
ich hab die bisher nicht geknotet, ich häng die innen karabiner oder ähnliches ein.

ein posenring vor dem einhängen draufgeschoben und der karabiner verrutscht nicht mehr auf dem draht.


----------



## argon08 (3. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

???
ist es denn absicht das man mit den dingern erst rumexperimentieren muss um sie zu fixieren wie benutzen die erfinder das ? auch einfach an die hauptschnur knoten ?
es gibt ja auch geschlossene systme was ist der vorteil oder nachteil davon?


----------



## argon08 (3. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

vorteil nachteil ??
ich meine vom offenen system!


----------



## Räuberkalle (3. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Hallo Argon,
die offene Einhängeschlaufe kannst du ganz einfach schliessen, indem du einen kleinen Plastikring über den offenen Knick des SBs schiebst.
Es geht auch mit einem ca.2mm breiten Ring den du von einem Knicklichtschläuchlein abschneidest.Über den Knick geschoben, erzeugst du eine geschlossene Öse, in die du dann dein Stahlvorfach einhängst.So verrutscht nichts mehr.
Grüße
Kalle


----------



## argon08 (4. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



Räuberkalle schrieb:


> Hallo Argon,
> die offene Einhängeschlaufe kannst du ganz einfach schliessen, indem du einen kleinen Plastikring über den offenen Knick des SBs schiebst.
> Es geht auch mit einem ca.2mm breiten Ring den du von einem Knicklichtschläuchlein abschneidest.Über den Knick geschoben, erzeugst du eine geschlossene Öse, in die du dann dein Stahlvorfach einhängst.So verrutscht nichts mehr.
> Grüße
> Kalle


 
verstanden habe ich das schon ! nur wollte ich wissen warum die dinger überhaupt offen produziert werden! wohl nicht damit wir sie wieder schliessen. es hat sicherlich einen vernünftigen grund, der mir momentan nicht ganz einleuchtet.


----------



## Tisie (5. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Hi,

welche Spinnerbaits setzt Ihr bevorzugt (und mit Erfolg ) ein?

Interessant sind Hersteller, Modell, Größe, Farbe, Gewässer und Zielfisch.

Mein Favourit auf Hecht in Seen und kleinen, flachen Flüssen und Kanälen ist der BOOYAH 3/8 oz HD Spinnerbait in Kentucky Magic #6 ... leider recht preisintensiv, aber ich checke gerade mal, was sich bei einer Bestellung in den Staaten sparen läßt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Räuberkalle (5. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Hi Argon,
die Amis, die ja die Spinnerbaits erfunden haben, fischen mit Sbs zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz nur auf Schwarzbarsch. Dazu werden die Baits einfach angeknotet. Da wir hierzulande aber mit den eigentlichen Schwarzbarschködern auf Hecht fischen müssen wir, um ein Stahlvorfach fixiert einhängen zu können, zu solchen Tricks wie Plastikringen greifen. Es gibt einige Sb-Hersteller, wie z.B.Booyah, die auch speziell zum Hechtfang Sbs anbieten, und die haben dann geschlossene Ösen und manche sogar schon gleich ein St.-Vorfach dabei.
Booyah Pikee heissen die Dinger. Wg. verbotener Werbung kein Link zum passenden Händler.Wer´s wissen will einfach PN schicken.
Gruß
Kalle


----------



## argon08 (5. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



Räuberkalle schrieb:


> Hi Argon,
> die Amis, die ja die Spinnerbaits erfunden haben, fischen mit Sbs zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz nur auf Schwarzbarsch. Dazu werden die Baits einfach angeknotet. Da wir hierzulande aber mit den eigentlichen Schwarzbarschködern auf Hecht fischen müssen wir, um ein Stahlvorfach fixiert einhängen zu können, zu solchen Tricks wie Plastikringen greifen. Es gibt einige Sb-Hersteller, wie z.B.Booyah, die auch speziell zum Hechtfang Sbs anbieten, und die haben dann geschlossene Ösen und manche sogar schon gleich ein St.-Vorfach dabei.
> Booyah Pikee heissen die Dinger. Wg. verbotener Werbung kein Link zum passenden Händler.Wer´s wissen will einfach PN schicken.
> Gruß
> Kalle


 

dankeeee


----------



## torino (8. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Sagt mal in was für Gewässern benutzt ihr den Spinnerbait also in was für Gewässer mit was für gegenständen ?


----------



## Räuberkalle (8. November 2009)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Gegenstände???
Was meinst du damit?
Gruß
Räuberkalle


----------



## Michl1086 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*



bflow schrieb:


> also ich angle auch ab und zu mit spinnerbait aber nur dort wo alles andere mir zu schade ist weil ich weiss, dass jeder andere köder hängen bleibt! das problem das ich habe und bekannte von mir auch ist, dass die fische oft auf das rotierende blättchen und nicht auf den kopf mit dem haken beissen und das verursacht jede menge fehlbisse! war heute wieder am wasser und hab auch ne weile mit nem spinnerbait geangelt und ich konnte zuschauen wie ein schöner rapfen meinen spinnerbait attackiert hat und ich angehauen hab und der fisch nach nem kurzen moment ausgeschlitzt ist bzw. gar nicht richtig gehakt wurde weil er nicht den haken erwischt hat! deswegen sage ich: "spinnerbait nur wenn sonst nichts mehr geht!"!
> 
> mfg flo



Um Fehlbisse zu vermeiden,einfach den Skirt, also die Fransen etwas abschneiden! In etwa so viel kürzen, dass sie nur noch knapp (ca. 2 mm) länger sind als der Hakenbogen! 

Probiert es!

Ich find die Teile super, besonders auf Meister Esox. Ab und an gehn Barsch auch drauf, aber eher dann, wenn du sie immer wieder abbremst und sinken lässt und wieder kurz anzupfst!


----------



## Hecht Jäger (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: meinung zum spinnerbait*

Ja du kannst sie bei angelgeräte-Bode.de bestellen. Da kaufe iich auch Online und in Ihrem Laden bei Mainz ein. Die Quallität ist gut und der Preis Günstig.


----------

